# Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!



## Mofo (12. Dezember 2004)

*Moin Leute!*
*Wir haben gestern mit unserem Boot vor Großenbrode geschleppt! Wir haben nur einen kümmerlichen Dorsch gefangen!? Wir gehören nicht zu den Anglern, die an einem Tag zwanzig Dorsche entnehmen, aber doll is´t das trotzdem nicht!#q *
*Heute in der Zeitung: Die EU befürchtet das die Dorsche bald aussterben! Ich finde langsam sollte echt mal eine Schonzeit festgelegt werden! Es werden viel zu viele "schöne" Dorsche mit Bäuchen voller Laich entnommen, da brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn es bald keine Dorsche mehr gibt!#c #d *
*Jeden Winter an Tonne 5: Unglaublich viele Dickdorsche werden entnommen!!! *
*Also alle die die gleiche Meinung wie ich und mein Vater haben, *
*können hier reinposten oder ihre eigenen Meinung schreiben!;+ *

*Denkt nächstes mal nochmal darüber nach ob ihr den Dorsch mit "Dickem Bauch" entnehmen wollt oder ihn erst ableichen lasst!? Es sind zwar tolle und teilweise riesige Fische, aber trotzdem...*


----------



## kanalbulle (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

schau mal hier !


----------



## Mofo (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ja und?!
Wenn ich mich auch dafür einstezen will?!
Ist es denn so wichtig, ob nun zwei oder ein channel bestehen???!!!


----------



## chris13 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich teile deine Meinung.Es ist schön so einen Dorsch zu fangen;aber wenn man bedenkt das daraus ganz viele Neue dorsche werden dann kann ich mir das angeln auf solche fische verkneifen.


----------



## kabeljau (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich finde es nich schön son dorsch zu fangen!

chris13 was ist denn schön an son laichdorsch? weil er wabbelich ist und nicht schmeckt? #c weil der laichdorsch wenich kämpft weil er durchen laich geschwächt ist?
das kanns doch nich sein. oder? ;+ 

ich seh da nix schönes dran. kein jäger würde nen trächtiges tier erschießen nur weil das dann schwerer ist.
ich find sonne angelei und auch die fischerei sollte verbotn werden.

wer auf sowas angelt respektirt auch keine schwangere.


----------



## haukep (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

|abgelehn AUCH VON MIR  #6


----------



## kiepenangler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

moin

na ja, dann darf man ja im frühling auch nicht auf die heringe los

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@Mofo,bist zwar neu hier aber ich hätte mal ein bissel rumgestöbert ob es schon solche Themen gab.Und wenn du dier mal die letzten Themen über das befischen von Laichdorschen angeschaut hast,dann bemerkst du schnell wie die geendet sind!

 Ich persönlich fische nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch,aber wenn Er bei mir anbeist pumpe ich Ihn hoch und erfreue mich auf ein schönes Foto mit Ihm,aber mehr auch nicht!Aber was ist wenn ich den Laichdorsch ausversehen den Drilling nicht ins Maul gejagt habe,sondern irgend wo,wo ich Ihn sehr verletzen kann?!Dann ist es doch die Aufgabe vom Angler den Fisch von seinen Qualen zu befreien,oder?
 Mein allererster Dorsch war ein Laischdorsch und der wog 18pf.Ich war natürlich stolz wie Oscar und habe ihn auch mitgenommen.Ich hab in der Zeit viele Dorsche gefangen und setze deswegen auch schonmal viele gefange Dorsche in ihr Element zurück!Dabei ist es mir egal ob der Dorsch ein Laichdorsch von 20-25pf ist oder ein Dorsch von 700gr.

 Das was ich zum:vfinde ist die Berufsfischerei,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

*Moin!*
*Zu deiner Antwort! Ich habe es schon mal gesagt, dass ich die themen mit laichdorschen bereits entdeckt habe! Meine meinung ist, dass die dorsche endlich unter Schonzeit gestellt werden sollen!!! Der hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung! Wenn du gerne auf Laichdorsche angelst, sollst du es machen! Aber nicht beschweren wenn es später keine Dorsche mehr gibt!*
*Nur um guten Drill zu haben! Dann fische halt vor Großenbrode auf der Sagasbank mit Downrigger, da fängst du deine schönen Dorsche, garantiert.....*


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Wenn du meinem Text sinn entnimmst,dann bemerkst du das ich überhaupt nichts davon geschreiben hab das ich gerne auf Laichdorsch angle!!!
  Erst lesen und dann seinen Senf dazu geben!


  <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meinem Text sinn entnimmst,dann bemerkst du das ich überhaupt nichts davon geschreiben hab das ich gerne auf Laichdorsch angle!!!
> Erst lesenund dann seinen Senf dazu geben!
> 
> 
> <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


Nein!es war nicht so gemeint!
Wir behalten jetzt jeder unsere meinung und dann ist gut!!!


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Und ausserdem,mach doch ein Thema auf das heist"Die Dorsche sollen Schonzeit bekommen"aber nicht warum auf die Laichdorsche.Is doch klar das man dich dann misversteht!


  <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## GoliaTH (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Lass ihn doch seinen Thread, wenn alle Leute hier immer nur in die History schaun und ihr Thema suchen wirds bald langweilig. Es wiederholt sich das meiste eh irgendwann.
Was mich interessiert  in welcher Zeit ca. laichen die Dorsche denn ab, kann man das ungefähr einschränken? Ich weiss es steht hier bestimmt irgendwo, nur suchen ist mir aber zu langweilig.


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Oh hähä gute Frage|supergri#t.Ich hab immer was von November bis Januar gehört aber wann die ganzgenau Laichen weis ja keiner das verschiebt sich manchmal ja um Wochen.Aber es ist jetzt die Zeit wo sich die Dorsche in Schwärmen bilden und durch die Nord-Ostsee rumziehen!

 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				GoliaTH schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihn doch seinen Thread, wenn alle Leute hier immer nur in die History schaun und ihr Thema suchen wirds bald langweilig. Es wiederholt sich das meiste eh irgendwann.


Und genau das ist nicht der Sinn.
Irgendwann wundert man sich warum man keine Antworten bekommt..... - weil alles vielleicht schon gesagt wurde ?
Es macht auch keinen Spaß alles doppelt zu schreiben oder immer nur darauf aufmerksam zu machen "dazu habe ich *da* oder *da* schon mal was gesagt"
Was solls - es gibt eben immer welche die alles besser wissen.


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das ist nicht der Sinn.
> Irgendwann wundert man sich warum man keine Antworten bekommt..... - weil alles vielleicht schon gesagt wurde ?
> Es macht auch keinen Spaß alles doppelt zu schreiben oder immer nur darauf aufmerksam zu machen "dazu habe ich *da* oder *da* schon mal was gesagt"
> Was solls - es gibt eben immer welche die alles besser wissen.


*DANN LÖSCH IHN HALT!*
*IS MIR AUCH SCHEIß EGAL!
IRGENDWANN GIBT ES KEINE DORSCHE MEHR WENN ES SO WEITER GEHT!*
*DAS WEIß JEDER! ICH WOLLTE MICH NUR DAFÜR EINSETZEN!*


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Hey,hey,hey,bleib mal ganz locker!Wenn du uns das klar machen willst,dann doch bitte auf einer anderen weise!


 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## GoliaTH (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@kanalbulle, toller beitrag. Ich finds jedenfalls gut das gerade auch jüngere Angler sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Auch wenns hier schon breitgetreten wurde.
Falls du das nächste mal n Thread aufmachst, werd ich dir ersma ein paar links senden in denen das Thema schon diskutiert wurde , dann hast du erstmal 2 Tage was zu lesen


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

DAnke goliath!Hält wenigstens einer zu mir!


----------



## chris13 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				kabeljau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es nich schön son dorsch zu fangen!
> 
> chris13 was ist denn schön an son laichdorsch? weil er wabbelich ist und nicht schmeckt? #c weil der laichdorsch wenich kämpft weil er durchen laich geschwächt ist?
> das kanns doch nich sein. oder? ;+
> ...


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Am besten gehst du zu Greenpaece und machst die Angler schuldig weil der Dorschbestand zurück geht|supergri.Im ernst,soooooo viele gibt es garnicht die die Laichdorche abschlachten ohne das sie über die Zukunft des Dorsches nachdenken.Die Berufsfischer nehmen alles mit was bei ihnen in die Nätze kommen und das sind die,die den Dorschbestand verringern!


 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Man man - weiß gar nicht warum hier schon wieder losgemeckert wird !? 
Ich hatte lediglich in meinem ersten Thread freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Thema gerade aktuell ist - da brauchte man nicht mal die Suche benutzen um das zu erkennen !
Das sollte nur Hilfestellung sein - in der Hoffnung das er dort seine Antworten findet.
Als Dankeschön wird man dann angebrüllt :c - ich war mal verschüttet und bin sensiebel :c
...und GoliaTH wenn du dir für mich die Mühe machen würdest, möchte ich mich jetzt schon mal bedanken - echt nett von dir |wavey:


----------



## chris13 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

ich finds auch gut das du dich dafür einsetzt!!!!!!!!ich kann deine meinung verstehen und ich als jungangler und alle anderen angler glaube ich wollen auch in 50 jahren noch dorsche fangen.


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich war mal verschüttet und bin sensiebel.

  |jump:


  <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich würde mal sagen die Nebenerwerbsfischer sind schuld!Die Berufsfischerei lebt davon, aber die nebenerwerbsfischer stellen ihre scheiß nezte auf, obwohl sie eine arbeit haben!!!


----------



## chris13 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

an "Alleskönner" da du ja alles kannst will ich sehen das du einen dorsch fängst wenns keine mehr gibt und sone bemerkungen mit greenpeace und soner ******* kannste dir sparen


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> an "Alleskönner" da du ja alles kannst will ich sehen das du einen dorsch fängst wenns keine mehr gibt


Das geht nicht !


----------



## chris13 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

die fischer sind auch schuld
 aber so ein dorsch der hat laich ohne ende also tragen angler,so blöd es ist, auch ihren beitrag zu dorschbestand rückgang bei


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ja hast recht,aber auch die Berufsfischer sind zum großen teil dran schuld.Kennst du die Riesen Kutter die eine Woche auf See bleiben und was die da an Dorsch raus holen.Ich glaube das einige Länder auch mal für 2-3 jahren auf den Dorsch verzichten können aber da sind wir schon bei der Wirtschaft.
 Alles hat vor und nachteile,aber im entdefekt sind wir die ,die uns selber das Leben ruinieren und auch das Leben der Fische bzw.Tiere.


 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## chris13 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich Wei? Dass Das Nich Geht!!!


----------



## GoliaTH (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Also nochmal zum Thema, in welcher Zeit laichen sie denn nun ca. ab ?
@kanalbulle, jetzt blass ich dir ma meine meinung per pm *gg


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@Chris13,fang doch an zu häulen.Es is doch so,der Angler trägt einen minimalen beitrag dazu,das der Dorschbestand zurück geht.Und das hatte ich mit dieser Antwort gemeint!


 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>

 Ps:wenn der Dorsch ausgestorben ist(was nicht passieren wird),dan angle ich eben auf Plattis oder hier zuhause auf Forellen!


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Die Dorsche Laichen Im Frühling!


----------



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Hallo Ihr alle,

ich habe aus gutem Grund mich hier im AB zu diesem Theme umgeschaut und vieles gelesen. Das Ansinnen dieser Beiträge ist zwar lobenswert, verfehlt aber meiner Meinung nach das, um was es geht *< Die Wiederherstellung stabiler Dorschbestände>*

Die Foren enden meisten im Debakel weil viele Beiträge von Unsachlichkeit und Unkenntnisse gekennzeichnet sind. _(z.B. hier weiter oben, die Beschreibung des Dorschfleiches. Da frag ich mich warum die Norweger gerade mit diesem Fisch ihre Kühltruhen fürs Jahr füllen.) _

Ich glaube kein *"Angler" *geht gezielt auf Laichner oder Rogner. Aber im Frühjahr wenn die Atlantikdorsche in die Fjorde zum Laichen ziehen ( Februar bis April, weiter nördlich z.B. bei den Lofoten noch später) ist die Möglichkeit
einen *Kapitalen* zu bekommen, größer als im übrigen Jahr. Das reizt viele Angler. Zumal die Fische nach dem Ableichen wieder aktiver und gefräßiger werden. 
_Angeln oder nicht angeln?|kopfkrat _Muß jetzt jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Aber wer sich für "ja" entscheidet sollte sich waid-und fachgerecht verhalten.
Schonend Drillen und wenn möglich die Laichner und Rogner zurücksetzen. Bei Einheimischen kann man auch die ungefäheren Laichstellen erfragen und das Beangeln dieser sein lassen.

*Schonzeiten für Dorsch? Finde ich Quatsch!!!*
1. Ist die Laichzeit recht lang und terretorial verschieden und zweitens sind die Angelmethoden für die ungeschonten Fische die selben. 
Aber drittens ist wie mit der schwangeren Frau, die haut man nicht. *#d falsch!!!- Man *haut überhaupt keine Frauen.!#6 

Ich meine: nur ein generelles Fangverbot, für einen wissenschaftlich begründeten Zeitraum und dies in wiederkehrenden Zyklen - kann wirklich
die Dorschbestände sichern. Ob das bei Lobbyisten und Anglern verwirklichen
werden kann, wird schwer. Aber ich glaube der gerigste Wiederstand wird von und *"Anglern"* kommen.

Und noch was generelles: Es wird einfach zuviel Dorsch aber auch anderer Fische ind Norge gefangen. Schon alleine die Masse der ausländischen Angler,
die jedes Jahr über Norwegen herfällt ist schlimm. Aber was will ein Angler mit 400 kg Fillets ????? Ist das noch Angelsport????
Ich würde mich freuen wenn meine 30kg Kiste in der ersten Woche voll wäre, dann könnte ich ganz entspannt und locker in der zweiten Woche mit anderem
Material in anderen Tiefen "DEN FISCH MEINES LEBENS" nachstellen.

Ich habe mich hier auf Norge bezogen für Nord- und Ostsee fehlen mir die ausreichenden Kenntnisse.#c


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

hi nauke

woher weisst du das norweger sich mit dorschen die kühltruhe vollhauen?

ich hab dich mal zitiert

Die Foren enden meisten im Debakel weil viele Beiträge von Unsachlichkeit und Unkenntnisse gekennzeichnet sind. (z.B. hier weiter oben, die Beschreibung des Dorschfleiches. Da frag ich mich warum die Norweger gerade mit diesem Fisch ihre Kühltruhen fürs Jahr füllen


ich glaube kabeljau ist norske


am ende von deinem poasting sagst du das du von norge redest,bist du dir sicher #c


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

hi Mofo

ich finds gut das du dich dafür einsetzt,es zeigt das sich auch die jugend für ihr hobby und dessen zukunft interessiert und nicht nur ausübt #6  #6  #6


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Außerdem sind es nicht die Norweger die sich die Kühltruhen voll hauen, sondern die deutschen Urlauber dort! Wir waren auf einem Campingplatz dort, da war ein Mann der gerade winzig kleine Wittlinge filitiert hat! Auch der campingplatzbesitzer hat sich beschwert und hat uns gesagt, dass er nur die deutschen sieht, die mit kühltruhen nach norwegen kommen und dann erstmal ordentlich zuschlagen! Das muss doch nicht! Die norwegische regierung hat es jetzt so geregelt, dass man nur noch eine bestimmte Kiloanzahl fisch mitnehmen darf, was ich auch vollkommen in ordnung finde! Es gibt zwar zu hauf fisch in norge, aber trotzdem, "DIE KÜMMERN SICH"...


----------



## kabeljau (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@ Nauke:
zu den laichzeiten werdn richtige veranstaltungen für angler gemacht. die sind  bis aufn letzten plaz besetzt. gerade nach norwegen und vor die schwedische küste. hier geht das nur um trofäen zu fangen (tolles foto und dann wird der dorsch entsorgt). wer den größten fisch hat bekomt auch noch nen pokal.
sovil zu deiner aussage: "_Ich glaube kein *"Angler" *geht gezielt auf Laichner oder Rogner_."
In norwegen wird das dir wohl kaum gelingen nen dorsch aus 100m so nach obn zu krigen, das du den wieder zurücksetzen kanst. durchn druckausgleich hängt im der magen ausn maul. wenn du son fisch wieder ins wasser läst, wird er nich weiterlebn können.

es ist auch sinnlos hier nachn schuldigen zu suchen. das bringt nix. man muss eine örtlich begrenzte schonzeit ausrufn. man weiß doch genau wann der dorsch wo zum laichen kommt. oder wissn das nur die angelveranstalter?

@ chris13:
ich bin immer locker. ich wolte dich auch nich anpinkeln.|supergri 

ich find es nur merkwürdich, das viele hier schreibn: "Ich nieeeee!" gleichzeitig ist aber schon ne angeltur auf dickdorsche im februar gebucht. warum sagn die veranstalter nich die wahrheit? Dickdorsche = Laichdorsche. keiner kan mir sagen das er nur um mal dorsche zu fangen ausgerechnet im februar aufn kutter is. kalt windich... alles spricht dann gegen nen schönen angeltach.#c  aber die kutter sind voll.

wenn ich beim angeln grad jetzt feststell, das die erstn dorsche schon laich habn, dann angel ich nicht mehr auf dorsch. dann angel ich nur noch im halbwasser. Köhler, pollack und so sind doch auch gute fische. ich angel jetz auch nur noch im halbwasser.
Schonzeit hecht:
was dann? da stelt man sich auch um odernich?;+ 

@ kanalbulle:
wenn dir der thread nich gefällt, warum schreibst du hier denn? dich zwingt doch keiner hier was zu schreibn. wenn du dich hier am thema beteiligen wils dan mach es produktiv.


----------



## kabeljau (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@ snofla:
zu 90% der norweger lehnen laichdorsch ab. Kaum ein norweger friert fisch ein weil der geschmack sich verändert. die meistn norweger angeln um fisch zu essn und nicht damit anzugebn.


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

hi kabeljau #h 

das wars ja was ich mit dem poasting ausdrücken wollte

ich mache seit 1996 in norge urlaub.da wir fast immer auf tysnes sind haben wir auch norweger kennengelernt

die meissten erzählten uns das sie den fisch den sie brauchen immer am tag des verzehrs fangen,dann werden die kinder mitgenommen und dann geht man halt ein bisschen angeln.


noch mal eine frage an dich kabeljau

angels du auch lange


mange takk snofla |wavey:


----------



## kabeljau (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

gern sogar. nur jetzt nich. ist zu dicht am dorsch. wenn er abgelaicht hat gehts wieder los.

ich kann wartn.


----------



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Hallo Kabeljau,
hast völlig recht. Dashalb auch die Frage "Angeln ja-nein?"

Erkläre doch mal _snofla_ den Begriff "Kabeljau"

Hallo snofla,
weil ich Norweger kenn die das machen und mit denen auch schon schwer diskutiert habe.

Hallo Mofo,
ist doch mein Reden.
Ich habe einen Fall erlebt, da haben mir drei Angler??? erzählt daß sie mit ihrem Gastgeber mit mem großen Boot 5 Stunden rausfahren wollen er aber nach 2 Stunden einfach wieder reingefahren ist und mufflig war. Auf meine Frage was draußen passiert sei sagten sie *garnichts.* *Nicht mal was vernünftiges gefangen... - nur die scheiß Makrelen...- die ersten haben wir ja noch mitgenommen... dann haben wir sie nurnoch überm Wasser abgeschüttelt... . *
Keine Ahnung über Land und Leute und schon garnicht über waidgerechtes Verhalten.
Ich habe ihnen nur noch gesagt daß ich auch abgebrochen hätte. Das sind keine Angler.


----------



## Mofo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ja aber ich habe nur die deutschen mit kühltruhen gesehen!
Die norweger beschweren sich nämlich über das verhalten der deutschen und anderen nationen, dann werden sie wohl nicht selber mit kültruhen angeschippert kommen?! (Ist natürlich nur meine Persönliche Aussage)...|kopfkrat


----------



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Nochmal zum Einfrieren - ich würde es nicht reinschreiben wenn ichs nicht erlebt hätte.
Und in den Diskussionen haben sie das Fleisch der Winterdorsche als das beste bezeichnet.
Muß mich aber dahingehend korregieren die haben allesamt immer mit Netze gefischt.
Ich kenne auch die die morgens ihren Fisch angeln den sie mittags essen.
Ich fahre seit 1992 in der Regel zwei mal im Jahr.


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne auch die die morgens ihren Fisch angeln den sie mittags essen.
> Ich fahre seit 1992 in der Regel zwei mal im Jahr.



hi nauke |wavey: 


sach ich doch |supergri 

ich denke mal das es auch bei den norgis solche und solche gibt oder meinst du nicht ;+ 

ob das fleisch vom laichdorsch/dickdorsch besser ist weiss ich nicht hab bis jetzt noch keinen gefangen

was den begriff kabeljau angeht weiss ich schon bescheid aber danke das du dich um mich sorgst :m


----------



## kabeljau (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@ Nauke:
ich gaub nich das ich snofla das erkleren muss. das weiß er.

noch zu den "anglern":
wenn da einer meckert: "sch.. makrelen" ist das kein angler. wo makrelen sind finde ich immer die großen.#c der gastgeber konte das wohl auch nich mehr sehn und is deswegen zurück. |supergri 

Der winterdorsch und der laichdorsch is was andres. genauso wie es nen unterschied zwischn sommer- und wintermakrele gibt. der winterdorsch hat fett angefressn. der laichdorsch ist durchs laichgeschäft geschwecht.

ach ja, jetz die makrele ist sehr fett. die ist jetzt gut fürs einsalzen.

die norweger die ich kenn, frieren keinen fisch ein. glaub mir ich kenn ne menge. gibt immer ausnamen.

@ Mofo:
es gibt nur wenige norweger die sich beschweren. die meistn schütteln den kopf und denken sich nen teil. sagn aber nix. es kommen aber immer mehr ausn ostblock. die falln noch besser auf. die kommen mit nen kühllaster.


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@nauke biddeschön |supergri |supergri 

Kabeljau oder Dorsch (zool.: Gadus morhua), engl.: cod, franz.: cabillaud, ital.: merluzzo, span.: bacalao
Der Kabeljau bzw. Dorsch (zool.: Gadus morhua) gehört zur zoologischen Familie der Dorsche, die zu der zoologischen Ordnung der Dorschartigen Fische zählt. Er besitzt einen lang gestreckten Körper mit abgerundeten, dicht beieinander stehenden Rückenflossen. Die Bauch- und Afterflosse sind ebenfalls abgerundet und relativ groß ausgebildet. Der Kinnfaden, ein Merkmal aller Dorsche, ist lang und kräftig. Die Seitenlinie ist deutlich zu erkennen. Bis zum Ansatz der dritten Rückenflosse ist sie gebogen, dann verläuft sie gerade. Die Färbung des Kabeljaus ist nicht Einheitlich. Wie bei den meisten Fischen ist auch die Bauchseite des Kabeljaus deutlich heller als der Rücken. Die Seite und der Rücken haben meist ein grünlich, bräunlich oder rötlich gefärbtes Fleckenmuster. 

Vorkommen
Der bis zu 2 m große und 95 kg schwere Kabeljau lebt in der Nord- und Ostsee sowie im gesamten Nordatlantik von Grönland bis Noth Carolina und von Spitzbergen bis zur Biskaya vor. In der Nord- und Ostsee liegt das durchschnittliche Fanggewicht von Kabeljaus zwischen 2 bis 4 Kg. Er kommt sowohl in Küstennähe als auch in bis zu über 600 m Tiefen Gewässerschichten vor. Kabeljau ernährt sich von Würmern, Weich- und Krebstieren, mit zunehmendem Alter auch von kleineren verschiedenen Fischarten. 

Wegen seines hervorragenden Fleischs ist er ein geschätzter Konsumfisch von großer wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung für den europäischen Markt. Allerdings ist der Kabeljau-Bestand sehr stark überfischt, so dass bereits erste Zuchtfarmen für Kabeljau entstanden sind. In den nächsten Jahren wird darum der Anteil von Zucht-Kabeljau auf dem Markt immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen. Es ist zu befürchten, dass Zucht-Kabeljau dann mit den gleichen Nachteilen behaftet ist wie der Zucht-Lachs heute schon.  

Kabeljau-Arten
Der im Nordpazifik lebende Pazifik-Dorsch (zool.: Gadus macrocephalus, engl.: Pacific cod) wird mit bis zu 1,14 m nicht ganz so groß wie sein nordatlantischer Verwandter. Er hat aber eine ähnlich große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Der Polardorsch (zool.: Boreogadus saida) wird ausschließlich für den russischen Markt gefangen. Der kleine, nur bis zu 30 cm groß werdende Pazifik-Tomcod (zool.: Microgadus proximus) ist wegen seiner Größe und seines geringen Vorkommens nicht von wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung. Er wird allerdings als Speisefisch sehr geschätzt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Moin Moin ,
erst mal finde ich es klasse das sich auch junge Angler für eine Sache wie diese stark machen  #r .
@ Mofo
wie Dir kanalbulle schon per Link mitgeteilt hat gibt es schon einen sehr aktuellen Beitrag / Umfrage zu diesem Thema , dessen Urheber ich bin . Ich würde mich freuen , wenn Du Dich da einbringen würdest und das nicht um meinen Beitrag auf und Deinen Beitrag abzuwerten sondern um unsere Kräfte zu bündeln. Zusammen sind wir stark ,alleine schwach . Bitte ließ Dir mal alle Beiträge in meiner Umfrage durch , dann wirst Du vielleicht erkennen , das es nicht wie Du meinst nur wenige Schuldige am Dorschrückgang gibt , sondern das wir alle und ich meine alle auch die Angler , daran ihren Teil beigetragen haben . Einer Gruppe alleine die Schuld zu geben ist schlicht falsch .
Würde mich freuen , wenn ich was von Dir hören würde . Dein Anliegen ist für einen 14 Jahre alten Angler klasse und ich kann nur sagen  #r  #r  |stolz: , was mir nur fehlt ist das Wissen leider also bitte lesen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Mofo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Meinst du das jetzt so, dass ich den thread auflösen soll, oder war es anders gemeint...?!#c


----------



## snofla (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

hi mofo

würd den thread stehen lassen mehr threads von gleichen themen geben auch mehr meinungen wieder


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Hi Mofo ! Was schätzt Du, wieviele Dorsche vom Laich eines 25 Pfünder eine Größe von ca. 25 - 30 cm erreichen ?  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

.....und wieviel Dorsche werden bei einer Veranstaltung wie dem Grossmanncup bei ca. 300 Teilnehmern in der gleichen Größe, also ca. 20 - 30 cm, durch die Brandung geschleift und danach als Mövenfutter zurückgesetzt (Überlebenschance = 1 %) . Jetzt rechnen wir mal: 3 Nemos pro Teilnehmer = 900 Stück pro Veranstaltung = ca. 36 Laichdorsche mit ca. 25 Pfund Lebendgewicht.  Was meinst Du wieviele Laichdorsche mit diesem Lebendgewicht jedes Jahr vom Kutter aus gefangen werden ?  #t  #t  #t


----------



## Mofo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Alles klar snofla werd ich auch machen!

du anglest viel in norge oder?!


----------



## Tom B (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> .....und wieviel Dorsche werden bei einer Veranstaltung wie dem Grossmanncup bei ca. 300 Teilnehmern in der gleichen Größe, also ca. 20 - 30 cm, durch die Brandung geschleift und danach als Mövenfutter zurückgesetzt (Überlebenschance = 1 %) . Jetzt rechnen wir mal: 3 Nemos pro Teilnehmer = 900 Stück pro Veranstaltung = ca. 36 Laichdorsche mit ca. 25 Pfund Lebendgewicht.  Was meinst Du wieviele Laichdorsche mit diesem Lebendgewicht jedes Jahr vom Kutter aus gefangen werden ?  #t  #t  #t


Ach der Norge Klaus meldet sich,
was hast Du eigentlich für ein Problem mit dem Großmanncup ??????
All die kleinen Dorsche die ich fang haben den Haken vorne sitzen
und werden schonend zurückgesetzt,man muß halt die richtige Hakengröße wählen.....
Übrigens was meinst Du wie wieviel Laich Dein Minileng den Du da stolz
in die kamera hälst, abgegeben hätte??????......!!!!!!!
Also sei still,Du bist doch auch nur ein Trophäenangler,
ansonsten würdest Du dich nicht mit so einem Mini ablichten lassen.....
ich warte auf blöde antworten auch gerne als PN |supergri 

Gruß vom Laichdorschangler Johann


----------



## Mofo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ja und heiliger johann, wenn er nicht so gerne auf Laichdorsche angelt ist es seine eigene Meinung, aber ihn dann als torphäen angler zu bezeichnen ist auch ein bisschen flach! Du hälst ihn nur für einen schlechten angler, weil er einen kleinen Leng fängt! Naja gut dann weiter viel spaß!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Moin Leute,
wie es schein gleitet die Geschichte mal wieder ab ins Reich der Beleidigungen. Wenn es so weiter geht mache ich den Thread zu. Wäre nicht der erste Laichdorschthread den ich schließen muß.
Bleibt bei einer sachlichen Diskussion und alles ist gut.
@ Norge_Klaus, wenn die 300 Angler nicht beim Großmann Cup angeln dann angelns sie wo anders und fangen auch die Fische. Was hat das also mit diesem oder jenem Cup zu tun. So wie du argumentierst dürfte man ja gar nicht mehr angeln gehen. Es ist nun mal so das beim Brandungsangeln größtenteils kleine Dorsche beißen. Kann man nicht ändern. Dafgür gibs große Haken wie Johann schreibt.
@ heiliger Johann, war echt nicht schön deine fast schon Beleidigung an Klaus. Man kann doch echt bei der Sache bleiben und nicht gleich so angefressen reagieren.


----------



## snofla (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

moinsen

hier will mofo eure meinung wissen 

und nicht wie man es schafft einen thread zu schliessen

------hallo johann |wavey: -----

Übrigens was meinst Du wie wieviel Laich Dein Minileng den Du da stolz
in die kamera hälst, abgegeben hätte??????......!!!!!!!
Also sei still,Du bist doch auch nur ein Trophäenangler,
ansonsten würdest Du dich nicht mit so einem Mini ablichten lassen.....
ich warte auf blöde antworten auch gerne als PN  

Gruß vom Laichdorschangler Johann

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

in meinen augen


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Moin Moin ,
sollten wir uns hier nicht auf die Sache beschränken ? Ich finde es klasse , wie sich ein Junge von 14 Jahren ins Zeug legt um etwas zu erreichen . Aber was ich hier lesen kann , fällt wie manchmal ins Unsachliche . Wer sich streiten will der mache das bitte untereinander aber nicht so . Ich kann da nur Meeresangler_Schwerin ´s Beitrag unterschreiben .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kabeljau (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

mefo am bestn man übersieht die flachn beiträge und man überlegt mal was sinvoll ist. 

Fakt is doch, der dorsch soll nich aussterben. wie krigt man die leute dazu das die das endlich merken: es ist beina zu spät! #q 

jeder is am jammern: die andern haben schuld und machn fröhlich weiter. das is doch die sauerei. 
Da werdn bilder im blinker und so gezeigt, wo diese "helden" nen laichdorsch im arm haben. tolle wurst. die regn sich dann über die brandungsangler auf weil die so viele kleine dorsche fangen. dann baut jeder für sich son wissenschaftlich angehauchten aufsatz zusammen. immer nachn motto die annern sind die schweine. dann kommen alle angler zusammen und zeign mitn finger auf die berufsfischer. jeder will vom andern das der damit aufhört.
so wartet man bis es den dorsch nicht mehr gibt.

ich find man kann wenigsten die laichzeit vom dorschfang ausnehmen.


----------



## snofla (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

moin leute

wer wissen will was die norgis für den dorsch tun kann das hier nochmal nachlesen

verfasst von jan

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40797

 |wavey:


----------



## Pilkkönig (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Ich gehe nie auf Leichdorsch denn ohne große Dorsch giebts dann auch kein Nachwuchs das heist es gibt dann wieder kein Leichdorsch.Das mit Grossman würde ich mal sagen stimmt schon das dann viele kleine Dorsche gefangen werden aber das ist doch ein zeichen das es später wieder viel Leichdorsch giebt.Denn nächste Brandungssaison sind die jetzt 30cm dann 35 oder noch größer und dann haben sie schon 40cm.Das kommt halt beim Brandungsangel das man kleine fängt denn ich spreche hir für alle das sie lieber nur gute Fische fangen als nur solche lütten . Der Leichdorschangler ist meist nur auf die Fische aus die im Sommer 8kg wiegen und im Winter dann 15 die 7kg was reiner Jungdorsch ist was bringt das??Mehr spaß auf keinen Fall vieleicht um rum aber darum geht es beim angeln nicht.
Gruß Pilkkönig


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

Hallo ????? Habe ich hier für irgendjemand Partei ergriffen ? Das war nur ein Denkanstoß, da es mal wieder nur gegen die Kutterangler ging. Selbst war ich zwar auch schon zur bewußten Zeit auf einem Ostseekutter, aber nie mit dem Ziel den ganz dicken Laichdorsch zu fangen. Und übrigens der Leng hatte gerade abgelaicht ! (9 Pfund 101 cm, schlank und rank !) Hoffe seine Nachfahren gehen jemanden von Euch an den Haken.  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## kabeljau (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Warum auf die Laichdorsche?!?!?!*

@ snofla:

das ist eine interesante studie die steinar unterstüzt. so kan man wenigstens den küstendorsch retten. bei bergen soll auch sowas gemacht werden. alle diese studien helfen.
das reicht aber nich.
was wird eigentlich mittn geld gemacht, was man an den deutschen küsten fürs angeln abdrücken muss? wird da kavia für irgendwelche vorstände für gekauft? warum wird sowas nicht an deutschen küsten gemacht? ;+


----------

